# Boss CS-3: Trying to ID as MIJ?



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, I recently bought this Boss CS-3 with a couple of other pedals. The bottom sticker is missing, and I'm curious whether it's MIJ or MIT. The only indication is 'Japan' on the AC adapter, but that obviously doesn't necessarily mean much. Wondering if anyone can tell by pics of the circuit board? I've looked online but can't find anything comparing a MIJ board with a MIT one.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there a serial number where the battery goes?

That should tell you the year, and then you can figure out if it's MIT or not.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Better if you show the bottom of the pedal instead of the schematics.

Here's a Boss serial number recorder

Boss Pedal Serial Decoder


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks, but yes, both the stickers on the bottom of the pedal & the SN one in the battery compartment are both missing.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

take a look for schematics. Maybe there are slight versions between the two.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Post pics of the three chips from a side view so we can see their part numbers. If there is a dbx vca it is definitely a late 80's MIJ CS-3.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Doesn't look like there's a dbx vca...

One has a 'circle-T' logo with what looks like: THAT 2181C ?6242 0931

And then 2 chips with the same thing on them: NJM4558LD JRC K203A


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Totally different chips than mine. But I would say there is a good chance that this is a MIJ CS-3 due to the cutout for the power jack. MIT's changed to the smaller square inserts that Boss are still using today.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

You've probably already searched the chips, but maybe this might help in your search:

Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer « BossArea 2.0


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

My MIJ (black label) CS-3 has the DBX chip and was made in February of 1989.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys Mine wants the PSA power supply rather than than ACA, which according to the link Dorian provided would make it post '97 and probably MIT I'm guessing. As JC notices though, it does have the old style AC jack location, so who knows...

Anyway, thanks again for all the help!


----------

